# Looking for belly putter head



## Swingmaster

Having trouble finding belly putter head. Want center shaft, 78 degree lie angle and 450 grams or more.

Any recommendations on sources?

Thanks.


----------



## FrogsHair

Try Golfsmith. They used to have a 500 gram putter head. I bought one an put it on a 34" putter shaft just for kicks. Putted pretty well with it for a while.


----------

